#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  Есть ли Ваджраяна в Корее?

## Orient

Красиво и душевно в Корее.
Не подскажите есть ли Ваджраяна в Корее?

----------


## Alex

Есть, но, увы, похоже, самопальная. Во всяком случае, мне так и не удалось найти внятное описание линии преемственности основателя этой традиции. Если Вам все же интересно - тут лежит брошюра об этой школе, сделанная во флэше (на корейском и на английском, только инструкция к ней только по-корейски. Нужно мышкой хватать за угол страницы и типа "перелистывать". Корейские сайты вообще ужасно выпендрежные и неудобные).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.04.2012)

----------


## Orient

> Есть, но, увы, похоже, самопальная. Во всяком случае, мне так и не удалось найти внятное описание линии преемственности основателя этой традиции. Если Вам все же интересно - тут лежит брошюра об этой школе, сделанная во флэше (на корейском и на английском, только инструкция к ней только по-корейски. Нужно мышкой хватать за угол страницы и типа "перелистывать". Корейские сайты вообще ужасно выпендрежные и неудобные).


Да уж удивительные формы принимает Ваджраяна в Корее.  :Smilie: 

http://jingak.or.kr/sub5/board/conte...page=1&num=211

Вот большая галерея фотографий этой линии(22 страницы)
Причем написано единственная аутентичная школа Ваджраяны в Корее
http://jingak.or.kr/sub5/board/list....inno_10&page=1

Шикарные фото  :Smilie: )))
http://jingak.or.kr/sub5/board/conte...page=5&num=172

----------


## Orient

> Есть, но, увы, похоже, самопальная. Во всяком случае, мне так и не удалось найти внятное описание линии преемственности основателя этой традиции.


Насчет самопала недумаю, скорее просто пример адаптации Ваджраяны к различным культурам и этносам. Сингон тоже вообщем выглядит непохоже на  родной нашему сердцу и уму тибетский вариант Ваджраяны.  :Smilie: 

монахи школы Жингак и ЕСДЛ
http://jingak.or.kr/sub5/board/conte...age=11&num=112

http://jingak.or.kr/sub5/board/conte...age=11&num=110

http://jingak.or.kr/sub5/board/conte...age=11&num=109

----------


## Alex

"Самопал" здесь не в том, что в школе чингак какая-то странная и непривычная внешняя форма, а в том, что не понятно, у каких тантрических гуру учился основатель этой линии, какие посвящения и у кого он получал. То, что ЕСДЛ сфотографировался с чингаковцами, вовсе не говорит о какой-либо "легитимности" этой линии.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.04.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Болтач Ю.В. Элементы традиции ваджраяны в современном корейском буддизме // Буддийская культура: история, источниковедение, языкознание и искусство: Третьи Доржиевские чтения. СПб.: «Нестор-История», 2009. С. 92-96. 
http://www.orientalstudies.ru/rus/in...id=75&pub=1413
http://www.orientalstudies.ru/rus/im...ltach_2009.pdf
Современная корейская буддийская традиция ассоциируется по преимуществу с направлением чань (кор. сон), о чем весьма красноречиво говорят сами названия двух ведущих школ традиционного буддизма — чоге-чжон (от названия местности Цао-си, где проповедовал Хуэй-нзн, шестой патриарх школы чань) и тхэго-чжон (по имени наставника Тхэго Поу, который принес в Корею линию преемственности Линь-цзи). Медитация в технике школы Линь-цзи считается у корейских буддистов оптимальным путем к достижению религиозного идеала, а монахи-созерцатели пользуются особым уважением, составляя общепризнанную «элиту» сангхи.

В средние века, однако, корейская буддийская традиция была намного богаче, включая в себя как равноправные элементы все основные направления дальневосточного буддизма. С учением доктринальных школ, делавших акцент на изучении канонических текстов, корейцы познакомились еще в эпоху проникновения буддизма на Корейский полуостров (IV — VI вв.). Созерцательные школы появились в Корее несколько позже, в VII — X вв., почти синхронно с формированием направления Чань в китайском буддизме. Наконец, в Корее с VII в. широко практиковался и дальневосточный вариант ваджраяны (кор. мильгё — букв. «тайное учение»).

В последующие столетия, когда буддизм пользовался всесторонней поддержкой государственной власти, основные направления этого учения развивались в Корее достаточно равномерно. Ведущее место в придворных ритуалах, однако, принадлежало ваджраянской обрядности. В рамках идеологии «буддизма, охраняющего государство» (кор. хогук пульгё), определявшего отношения сангхи и светской власти, эзотерические ритуалы рассматривались в качестве эффективного средства поддержания мира и благополучия в стране, а также защиты ее от внешних вторжений. Примеру правящего дома следовали и аристократы, видевшие в совершении ваджраянских ритуалов быстрый и надежный путь к обретению различных земных благ. Интерес к ваджраяне поддерживался также контактами между корейскими и тибетскими буддистами в конце XIII — XIV вв., когда государство Коре было вассалом империи Юань. Тибетские ламы, прибывавшие в Корею в составе официальных миссий, проводили при дворе сложные тантрические обряды, в которых участвовали не только монгольские принцессы — жены корёских государей, но и сами правители страны. Кроме того, корейские монахи, посещавшие юаньскую столицу, встречались там с тибетскими ламами и даже проводили совместные церемонии…

----------

Chong_Kwan (31.07.2012)

----------

